
Open Source Alarm Clock Transcends the Nightstand - normchow
http://ostatic.com/176172-blog/open-source-alarm-clock-transcends-the-nightstand
======
yan
I really like my Chumby. As soon as I tear open my eyes in the morning, I get
a quick look at Google news top stories, NYTimes, my facebook updates and
weather. Totally eliminated the need to turn on my laptop in the mornings.

